# A way to live near almost any sick resort??



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

so im a college student in NC mountains and I have def decided I want to live out west. ive been doing a ton of research and it seems like its pretty tough to live near almost all of the major nice resorts. one idea I have been looking into is working for the US Forest Service as an ecologist or something. or if not that maybe a park ranger or something? this seems like a way to get a pretty decent job and live near a sick mountain....considering there is a national forest around most of these places. not to mention how I would love work outside in the mountains 

....what do you guys think? know anyone who is planning on this or has done this?


edit: look what I just found!! 

http://jobview.usajobs.gov/GetJob.a...b&FedEmp=N&FedPub=Y&AVSDM=2010-10-04+13:32:00


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Did you read the job requirements lol. 4-year college degree required with specialized knowledge of the field.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Well if you meet the requirements then that seems Like a good gig. Government jobs have great benefits. Another job you could look into is being a forest fire fighter. It is a very physical and tough job but its also exciting and seasonal(summer only). Otherwise just get a more standard job in one the cities near the mountains : SLC Sacramento, Denver, Portland, etc.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Be careful getting a gov job these days.... They're having just as large or even larger problems then the private industry as far as money goes. Most governments aren't allowing promotions, no raises, etc. 

Not saying it's a horrible idea, just saying that it may not be all that you think it is when getting into it.

I've worked 9 of the last 10 years in the government and I'm finally back into the private side and I more than doubled my income immediately.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

move to salt lake city. it's the only place in the states where world class resorts are located near a real city. the economy here is among the best in the nation too. there are plenty of jobs compared to other places. other than that I'd say look into seattle or vancouver areas. but they're not quite as close to the great resorts like salt lake is


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

swilber08 said:


> edit: look what I just found!!
> 
> USAJOBS - Search Jobs




you'll hafta be some sort of park forestry research type of major to get those jobs. I guess it's possible with any degree but I've applied to tons of park service jobs and never even got an interview because my major in college wasn't related to that type stuff


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks guys...thankfully I still have time to change my major and I plan on going to grad school too so we'll see :thumbsup:

...ive also considered SLC, alot of people say they love it there


----------



## cadencesdad (Nov 18, 2008)

Heres a great website for finding outdoor/action sport oppertunities.

malakye.com


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

also: 

coolworks.com

great site for jobs in resort areas.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

If you are going to SLC, Mormon chicks are freaky! They get down. Don't let that Religious BS scare you...


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> If you are going to SLC, Mormon chicks are freaky! They get down. Don't let that Religious BS scare you...


haha for real?!...thats always been a concern for me cause im about as opposite of conservative as it gets :cheeky4: :laugh:


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Lstarrasl said:


> If you are going to SLC, Mormon chicks are freaky! They get down. Don't let that Religious BS scare you...



yea. as a non-mormon sinner myself, i feel it is quite easy to get laid around here if you know where to look.

my mission is to convert as many religious people as possible to my life of sin . I shall be their shepherd to the dark side


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Shocktroop531 said:


> yea. as a non-mormon sinner myself, i feel it is quite easy to get laid around here if you know where to look.
> 
> my mission is to convert as many religious people as possible to my life of sin . I shall be their shepherd to the dark side


We need to talk.....I'll be in the Park City / SLC area Feb 19th to the 26th. I plan on riding PC for a day or two and the rest at Snowbird. 
PM me if you wanna meet up for a few runs and at the end of the day I'd be happy to buy a few rounds while you impart some of your wisdom.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Shocktroop531 said:


> yea. as a non-mormon sinner myself, i feel it is quite easy to get laid around here if you know where to look.
> 
> my mission is to convert as many religious people as possible to my life of sin . I shall be their shepherd to the dark side


i like how you think shepherd :cheeky4: haha



Snowolf said:


> As a proud atheist myself, I commend your work and don`t think of it as "the dark side", you are actually leading people out of the dark into the freedom that enlightenment brings:thumbsup:


ahhh some wisdom in this world ignorance is refreshing :thumbsup:


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

swilber08 said:


> haha for real?!...thats always been a concern for me cause im about as opposite of conservative as it gets :cheeky4: :laugh:


Yeah, just don't plan on being with them very long, they are mind numbing. Just have the South Park Mormon episode on your DVR at all times and play it for them when you want them to leave.


----------



## swilber08 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lstarrasl said:


> Yeah, just don't plan on being with them very long, they are mind numbing. Just have the South Park Mormon episode on your DVR at all times and play it for them when you want them to leave.


haha def will i love southpark :laugh:


----------

